# Is it normal for rats to have different size eyes or eye lids?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

One of my new boys the Varagated Dumbo Berk.... his right eye looks wide open and his left one looks squinty eyed/normal..... and sometimes they appear the same but when he is relaxed then the above occurs. I already checked for health issues.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Is this physical or behavioral? Algae will sometimes pretend to fall asleep (by closing or heavily lidding the eye closest to me), while the other (esp if I can't see that one) is wide open. It usually precedes a sudden (or sometimes "subtle") attempt to escape from my hold. -_- 

With regards to her actual *eye*, one of them is slightly bigger than the other, and I'm nervous that it might be one of those eye disorders (can't remember what exactly it was, atm).


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Would say it looks physical. Could be any number of reasons though including stress from being relocated.

His energy level sure isnt effected ... the little fart tries escaping everytime i open the cage lid....but not to run away...hes so excited to be held that he tries to jump to me. When i hold him he grabs my fingers with his hands and proceeds to groom every finger and my palm over and over till hes worn out and passes out on my lap.

But back on topic i would not be surprised if they had different eye sizes.

If it was serious im assuming you would notice a physical or behavior change.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

WHERE DO YOU FIND THESE RATS?!

I don't understand.

My girls are still skittish (and by skittish, I mean, fly away to hide when they see me approach). Basil, understandably, as she's ruby-eyed and I've only had her for little over 2 weeks.. But Algae, has been having behavioral problems. Racking my brain trying to figure out what the cause or instigator might be, and hoping desperately that it's not a health issue.

Question: Do your rats ever "dream"? Like, noticeably so.. With twitching paws, whiskers, limbs, body, tail.. Like dogs or cats dreaming.. I used to think it was so cute, but now I'm wondering if it's actually seizures she might be having or manifestation of stress or _something_​..

(Going back on topic.. lol!) Do you have pictures of his eyes? Also, does he have a name? XD


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I have only had him and his brother for 2 days so they don't have names. It will hit me sometime. I will take pics of his eyes once hes pooped from playing.
Before I left for work he started popcorning and would race up an nibble my hand or wrestle with it. His brother is very laid back and shy but friendly and very licky as well. I get to laughing cause I get the hyper one worked up and then he goes and tackles his bro....lots of peeping too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

He is extremely wired so I couldn't get good pics so i will post what could get. Do you ever think you worry too much? In less than a year I lost Boober, Mieu, Dozer, Chloe, and the little baby that died in my hands last night....had she survived I was going name her Miracle. Soo yeah im paranoid now about their health.
Ok onto the pics, again blurry.

He's wide eyed on his right and squinty on his left sometimes,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Come to think of it ... hes only 3weeks old and his face is widening and i think his right cheekbone sticks out further making his eye look funky.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

As for dreaming? Yep it's quite common in rats my do it too. All those things you mentioned my rats do as well...Sophie peeps in her sleep and twitches. Zoe falls asleep while grooming herself in the weirdest positions. Izzy tilts her head forward till shes rolled up in a ball with top of her head pressed against the floor.....she sleeps so soundly that i was scared that she died. I can scoop her up sometimes and doesnt even wake her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Uping rats often grow into there features at different rates, it can make them look squinty or uneven. I would keep an eye out for any swelling or signs of irritation but otherwise expect things to even out over the next few weeks


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Worrying too much: Considering how prone rats are to health issues, maybe with good reason? Though I *am* a new rat owner, so I probably worry more so than the experienced owner. It does take a toll on my nerves, and many times I wish I was qualified to identify health problems like a vet XD


I LOVE PEEPS. I love any noise they make (except excessive chattering - but some chattering is cute, like when they chatter cuz they have the hiccups XD).


Sleeping rolled up in a ball with the top of her head pressed against the floor makes me a bit anxious.. That's what Algae used to do when she was back at the pet store, so I assumed it was sort of a defensive or lonely/scared position to sleep in. After taking Algae home and after she grew comfortable with her cage (which, unfortunately, was short lived), she used to spread out to sleep. As in.. stretching out like a hot dog (and BOY was she LONG), sometimes with her paws tucked under, sometimes with her paws stretched out. I rejoiced, thinking she was finally feeling at home, though nowadays it's like something has her spooked and she's gone back to curled-position sleeping. I figured it was similar to humans: lazy sunday afternoon naps = sprawled out vs. sleeping in a strange, foreign place or sleeping while hurt/distressed = curled up..


I just got choked up. Christ he's CUTE. Makes me miss my Dawson TT_TT


Do you know the causes of all their deaths?


With the emotional aspect: I don't know how people survive the loss of their pets. Especially for people as dedicated to their pets as those on this forum.. It's easy if you don't bond with the pet, but everyone here works so hard to strive for a solid relationship..


----------

